# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Canal de Isabel II Gestión contará con 1.059 millones de presupuesto para 2014, 21% más que en 2013

## NoRegistrado

> La empresa pública Canal de Isabel II Gestión S.A. contará con un presupuesto de 1.059.183.387 euros para 2014, un 21,3 por ciento más de lo presupuestado para 2013, y ampliará su plantilla en 36 personas, según el proyecto de Presupuestos Generales de la Comunidad de Madrid para el ejercicio que viene.
> 
> Así, la plantilla pasará previsiblemente de 2.305 personas a 31 de diciembre de 2013 a 2.341 empleados. Según consta en el proyecto, al cierre de 2012 la plantilla estaba compuesta por 2.316 personas.
> 
> Las inversiones del Canal de Isabel II en el sector del agua ascenderán a 245 millones de euros, lo que supone el 61 por ciento del total de la inversión del sector público de la Comunidad de Madrid.
> 
> Entre los objetivos del Canal de Isabel II para 2014 se encuentra desarrollar los planes de expansión y renovación de la red de abastecimiento, ejecutar los planes previstos para el ejercicio de adecuación del sistema de saneamiento a la Directiva Marco del Agua y potenciar el uso del agua reutilizada.
> 
> A los anteriores objetivos hay que sumar los de extender y consolidar la gestión del servicio de alcantarillado en nuevos municipios, desarrollar nuevos e innovadores sistemas de telecomunicaciones y telecontrol y optimizar los procesos de apoyo y gestión empresarial.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/economi...e-en-2013-3942

Lo que hace falta saber es qué parte de esos 245 millones va a ir a ampliar la red de abastecimiento, imagino que las obras que se están haciendo por Toledo para abastecer pueblos desde Picadas serán gran parte del objetivo, nuevos clientes para facturar.
Sería importante para ver qué parte de ese dinero se va a utilizar para mejorar la depuración, que es bastante necesario. Tal y como lo pone la noticia puede ser desde el 905 hasta 30.000 euros sólo. Mucho me temo que será cercano a lo segundo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

